# National Registry relevance?



## R.O.P. (Nov 7, 2009)

I am soon to be an EMT-Intermediate in a state (NM) that does not recognize the NREMT.  When I graduate paramedic school I plan on moving to a different, as-yet-to-be-decided state.
  There is a REMOTE possibility that I may need to relocate during medic school.  Yes, that would be a setback of course.
  My question is, would there any benefit to testing out as an intermediate at the national level?  I mean, in the event that DO end up only part way thru medic school, and need to try and continue it someplace else, do you think the NREMT-I status would benefit me more than just NM state's EMT-I?
  The closest sites for registry testing are a day's drive away.
  I hope this is in the correct forum, if not mods please move it.
  Thanks everyone!


----------



## rescue99 (Nov 7, 2009)

R.O.P. said:


> I am soon to be an EMT-Intermediate in a state (NM) that does not recognize the NREMT.  When I graduate paramedic school I plan on moving to a different, as-yet-to-be-decided state.
> There is a REMOTE possibility that I may need to relocate during medic school.  Yes, that would be a setback of course.
> My question is, would there any benefit to testing out as an intermediate at the national level?  I mean, in the event that DO end up only part way thru medic school, and need to try and continue it someplace else, do you think the NREMT-I status would benefit me more than just NM state's EMT-I?
> The closest sites for registry testing are a day's drive away.
> ...



Yep..in case you end up in a state that does want NR. A day's drive beats starting over. Where ya moving to?


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 7, 2009)

The primary benefit of the NR, for states that don't require it for licensure, is that it makes it easier to move to another state.  So, yeah, it would probably be a good idea under those circumstances.


----------



## R.O.P. (Nov 7, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> Yep..in case you end up in a state that does want NR. A day's drive beats starting over. Where ya moving to?


  Well, I hope NOT to move until my paramedic degree is complete.  Then with some luck it will be back to the Pacific NW.  It's way too bleak down here in the desert for me.
  Thanks for answering.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow TX dosen't recognise NREMT? I thought for sure the did. (Of course I am one to talk, WA is like one of three states that donsen't recognise NREMT. That will change Jan 1, 10.) I just fininshed ILS class myself and will be going for my NREMT-I just because I don't know where I will end up living eventually.


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 8, 2009)

One thing to also check is whether the state you move to has reciprocity with your original state. This could get you out of having to completely retest or take NREMT, although a lot of counties will have you test on local protocols regardless.

That being said, if you don't know where you might be moving, NREMT is a good idea.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 8, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Wow TX dosen't recognise NREMT? I thought for sure the did. (Of course I am one to talk, WA is like one of three states that donsen't recognise NREMT. That will change Jan 1, 10.) I just fininshed ILS class myself and will be going for my NREMT-I just because I don't know where I will end up living eventually.



Texas DOES recognize NREMT, and you have to pass the NREMT to get your state cert since they no longer do a state exam anymore.


----------



## R.O.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

I live in Texas, which does recognize the NREMT, but I'm going to school in New Mexico, which does not, because the NM school is CoAEMSP accredited, and the local Texas school is not.
  As an EMT-B, the scope of practice in NM is broader than in TX.  I had let my basic cert from CA lapse, so I re-did basic class in TX (NREMT).  To enroll in NM I had to do an additional "bridge" class, which included certain med administrations via IM, SC, IN.
  The catch is that NREMT does NOT recognize NM's testing.  So I will have to take a separate set of tests to become an intermediate for both entities.  Go figure!
  It seems like the consensus here is that I should test out at the national level as an intermediate, just to keep my bases covered, in the event I have to move during medic school.
  Thanks for all the input, guys!


----------



## Aliakey (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't have both state offices' requirements for the Intermediate levels in front of me, but my current EMS partner was originally certified in New Mexico as an EMT-I (state exam).  When he moved to Texas, he had to test with the NREMT as an EMT-B.  Although he could do some things more advanced than a Texas EMT-I (such as administer Fentanyl) as a New Mexico EMT-I, advanced airway was not part of the New Mexico EMT-I curriculum or testing.  That's a biggie.

For that mess, he had to test as an EMT-B with the NREMT so he could work in Texas and continue his EMS education in Texas.  He is currently completing his EMT-P coursework and rotations at this time, and will be testing as an EMT-P with the NREMT.  However, his EMT-I earned in New Mexico was basically worthless over here.

Have to admit, it was a little weird at first to learn he could recognize 3-lead ECG rhythms and understood the pharmacology for certain drugs that were otherwise off-limits to EMT-B folks in Texas.   And a little weird that intubation was brand-new stuff for him to experience, lol!

He's gonna turn out to be a damn good 'medic... already is.  Just thought I better toss in that thought in case things hadn't changed from his days while certified in New Mexico.   A question though:  How will NREMT permit you to test as an EMT-I if New Mexico still does not incorporate advanced airway management coursework and clinical skills in their curriculum?  Or has that changed?


----------



## JonTullos (Nov 10, 2009)

Keep in mind that several states no longer recognize NREMT-I certification.  Mississippi does not currently license new Intermediates.  Now, I'm not sure if that applies if you were licensed in another state but I know that they will not accept a new cert.  You'll want to research the states you could be moving to in order to see what their requirements are and what levels they recognize.

Jon


----------



## VentMedic (Nov 10, 2009)

The future is coming and some of you had better get on board with the changes.  

Read the latest NREMT newsletter and be prepared.  It addresses the new levels and accreditation.

http://nremt.org/nremt/downloads/Newsletter_2009.pdf

The NREMT is now recognized in 46 stated and it should be the only testing agency and only its levels should be recognized.  There should not be the fragmented "every state for themselves" by offering as many as 7 different levels in some states and some differing by only ONE skill for a total of over 50 different EMS certs


----------



## R.O.P. (Nov 11, 2009)

Aliakey said:


> A question though:  How will NREMT permit you to test as an EMT-I if New Mexico still does not incorporate advanced airway management coursework and clinical skills in their curriculum?  Or has that changed?


  Yes, that IS a good question!
  We did not learn ET intubation in New Mexico as intermediates.  I spoke to an intermediate in Texas, they did.
  Possibly your friend tested out as a I-99, instead of a I-85?
  I'm gonna have to figure this one out before testing...:wacko:


----------



## Aliakey (Nov 12, 2009)

He was an intermediate in New Mexico for quite awhile before he moved to Texas.  In Texas, he had to test as an NREMT-Basic before he could work.  Until he gets his current Paramedic coursework/clinicals completed, he has to function on that level on our mixed unit.

He never tested as an NREMT-Intermediate.  He wanted to when he first moved here, but the NR would not accepted the curricula of the New Mexico EMT-I since it did not incorporate the airway education and skills.  

Now in our local community college that offers the EMS courses, an EMT-Basic can complete the Intermediate curricula and clinicals, pass the course, and then attend the Paramedic classes without having to test out as an Intermediate.  Of course they cannot _practice_ as an EMT-I with an ambulance service without testing with the NR, but if they feel like they either need more ambulance rotation experience or are just saving money for the paramedic test instead, this is a route some will take.


----------



## R.O.P. (Nov 12, 2009)

After reading that link that VentMedic forwarded, I realize that what I said earlier about NM not recognizing the NREMT is probably false.  I do know that to work there you need to have a state license, which has a larger scope (at least on the Basic level) of practice.  As a NREMT-B, I had to attend a 16 hour bridge class and test out as a state EMT-B to enroll in NM medic school.
  So I'm guessing NM DOES recognize the NR, but they want additional training, also.
  I will not have to test out at the intermediate level, but I'm going to anyway.  I spoke w/ the coordinator of my school, who is also the NR liasion, she said that I WILL be able to test out nationally as an Intermediate, as an I-85.  ET intubation is a paramedic skill in NM.  Maybe in TX they teach I-99... though the NM Intermediates are taught some I-99 skills also (IO, for instance).
  Sometimes this certification process seems like poking fish in a barrel!


----------

